# How old to keep blankie?



## hellohefalump

I've just had to wrestle to let my boy put his 'da' in the wash. 'Da' is a very old muslin cloth - the sort you wipe up baby dribble with.

My son is nearly seven and still uses it.


----------



## Lalaloopsie

Um my middle girl is 14 and still has hers lol


----------



## SophiasMummy

My daughters 6 and still has her blankie (acrylic cellular blanket) infact she has 2. One at home and one at my mums for weekends (I have a dog and cat and my mums allergic). 

She'll have it for as long as she wants it though i was looking for a new one recently as it's seen better days but they don't do them in mothercare anymore which is where hers came from. She only has it for bedtime or when we're on the sofa watching films though


----------



## KylasBaby

I had one till I went to college...to be fair though my late grandparents gave it to me and it just stayed on my pillow at night. I didn't bring it anywhere or use it any other time.


----------



## Twinmum87

My girl was pretty much glued to hers but at around 3-3.5 yr old I put a ban on it leaving the house. Then extended that to it staying in her room unless she was ill. She is now 8 and still sleeps with it over her pillow at night but thats the only time she has it.


----------



## Twinmum87

She did used to wrap it over her thumb and stroke her lips with it when she was little but now she says pillow cases feel crinkly on her ears (?!) so she needs the fleece blanket over.


----------



## hellohefalump

Thanks guys! I'm happy for him to have it at home and in the car for as long as he likes. But my husband thinks he's getting too old for it 

What you people have told me is reassuring. Glad he's not the only one x


----------



## SarahBear

There's no age limit.


----------



## Lumi

I had a 'stripey blankie' which was a bed sheet I became attached to until it literally wore so thin it ripped to shreds lol. I still remember being upset that mum got rid of it even with all the rips.


----------



## Boomerslady

I still have vague memories of my mum throwing mine away when I was around 5, I was gutted.

My son has a small blanket he's had since birth, I remember swaddling him it at 3 weeks old when he needed an operation, it's a sentimental thing and he can sleep with it as long as he wants!


----------



## Bevziibubble

I would keep it until he doesn't want it anymore. Sounds like it gives him a lot of comfort :)


----------



## Andypanda6570

My middle son, Nicholas, still has his .. He's 22 :headspin::headspin:ll It comforts him still.. I just never took it away..


----------



## sabby52

My son turned 9 in October and he will go nowhere (except school or out playing on the street) without his blankie and froggy (frog teddy).


----------



## JessicaAnne

Mine don't have a blankie but my brother's (13 and 11) still have theres. 
My 13 year old brothers is literally just a bit left of a Primark blanket that got past down from my 15 year old brother :haha:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

By age 3 I made the comforters stay in the bed. My son still has his. He is 12. He didnt use it for ages but when we moved he loved his comforter x


----------



## Boomerslady

FOB called me on Xmas telling me we had to give the blankies to Santa (he has one here and one there) I disagreed and finally relented. I hid it just in case he changed his mind lol. 

Christmas night when he was back from his dad's he was gutted it had gone and was crying so I've given it back. I have no issue with him having it for years, and I won't let his dad make me do things his way, that's why we're not together after all! It might just cause an argument down the line but my sons happiness is more important.


----------



## Lara310809

My daughter is only three but she uses her muslin too. I'm happy for her to have it at home for as long as she likes. It doesn't leave the house. We have about 20 and she's not attached to a specific one - I've been very conscious to change it daily to avoid that lol.


----------



## gingajewel

My eldest still has her comfort blanket and she is nearly seven!


----------



## amotherslove

im 26, almost 27 and i still sleep with my teddy bear, and my fiancee also has a "blankie"... its a sheet i think haha. idk. its comfort stuff. keep it forever.


----------



## Boothh

My youngest is almost 3 and still has his blanket, he outgrew his bottle and dummy on his own, same as my bigger boys, I don't understand why anyone would want to take a source of comfort away from their child at any age. It just confuses me


----------



## Rags

I was disappointed that my Ds never took to anything in particular as a comforter, I loved the idea of him having something that he could keep with him through his life that would provide a really simple soothing comfort whenever he needed it - even to the point of packing it in his bag when he eventually moves out. I always find it slightly strange when adults have their own 'comforters', even if it's just a glass of wine after a long stressful day, and yet they'd remove this from a child.


----------



## ClairAye

I'm in my twenties and still take my Snoopy I got when I was two to bed, mostly he is a pillow but also a comfort if I need one. There's no harm done. :)


----------



## OnErth&InHvn

Theres no limit. Why would you take away comfort?


----------

